# Do you wear your ALS daily? Can the 1815 or 1815 Up/Down works as the only watch?



## aaroniusl

Hi guys, been in a dilemma for the past one week. It all started off with me walking into an ALS boutique two weeks ago to try the Saxonia 37mm boutique edition (https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/damn-...outique-now-i-cant-stop-thinking-3339834.html) then last week I went to the boutique again this time to have a look at the 1815 and I was also shown the holy Grail, the Lange 1.

After trying on a few watches from ALS, I am deeply poisoned and keep thinking of getting either a Saxonia or a 1815. These watches are really gorgeous in the metal. My absolute favourite of the bunch is the 1815 Up/Down followed by a tie between the Saxonia and the 1815. I would have settled for the 1815 if the 6 is not cut-off halfway.

1) Pink Gold Saxonia 37mm boutique edition


2) Pink Gold 1815


3) Pink Gold 1815 Up/Down




4) Pink Gold Lange 1 


After thinking I feel I have a few possible options,

1) flip my Cartier Drive and top up to get the Saxonia
2) flip my SubC and top up to get the 1815
3) flip both Cartier Drive and SubC and top to get the 1815
4) flip both Cartier Drive and SubC and top up quite alot to get the 1815 Up/Down
5) Not worth to flip both watches for an ALS, save up till 2017 to get without flipping

What do you guys think? And is the ALS 1815 or 1815 Up/Down versatile enough to work as my only daily wear (office work environment)?


----------



## mpalmer

I'd flip the Cartier and keep the Submariner. Either the 1815 or the Saxonia are great choices, go with which one looks better to you. While the Up/Down is great, I am not sure it is worth the premium if it means giving up the Submariner to make the Lange your only watch.


----------



## Emospence

1 for me, 5 for you


----------



## bwong

I do wear my Up/Down almost daily now. Suggest trading up, you won't regret it.


----------



## aaroniusl

No doubt that 1815 Up/Down is gorgeous. After seeing your pic, if I decide to get one, will definitely go for the WG version. Definitely looks more versatile!



bwong said:


> I do wear my Up/Down almost daily now. Suggest trading up, you won't regret it.
> 
> View attachment 8672946


----------



## upupa epops

1815 for me. I think once you train your eye to sophisticated, classic design pieces like these here, a Sub feels almost vulgar, one for the masses. Never been an admirer of Cartier so it's not something I'd think twice of selling.

As for only watch (in an office environment), definitely. It becomes the watch that defines you and there's something about a one watch person I think. Once you start wearing it everyday you don't even think about it, it's just cool, casual. I'd love that.

I need to play that lottery harder...


----------



## CFR

*Definitely suitable for frequent wear!*

It's the right size, and it's subtle -- the charms are hidden within.


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: Definitely suitable for frequent wear!*

Nice! Is this the older 36mm version?



CFR said:


> It's the right size, and it's subtle -- the charms are hidden within.
> 
> View attachment 8705650
> 
> View attachment 8705674
> 
> View attachment 8705642
> 
> View attachment 8705690


----------



## aaroniusl

I agree with you but alas for practical reasons, its better for me to save up longer for the 1815 Up/Down rather than flip to get it. The Cartier is a beautiful and unique watch by itself so I don't mind keeping it and adding the 1815 further down the road. The Sub, although a very common watch for the masses, is also undeniably versatile and build like a tank.



upupa epops said:


> 1815 for me. I think once you train your eye to sophisticated, classic design pieces like these here, a Sub feels almost vulgar, one for the masses. Never been an admirer of Cartier so it's not something I'd think twice of selling.
> 
> As for only watch (in an office environment), definitely. It becomes the watch that defines you and there's something about a one watch person I think. Once you start wearing it everyday you don't even think about it, it's just cool, casual. I'd love that.
> 
> I need to play that lottery harder...


----------



## CFR

*It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

.


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

You mean to say anything?



CFR said:


> .


----------



## CFR

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

I answered your question in the subject line


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

Oh ok just noticed that! Thanks! 



CFR said:


> I answered your question in the subject line


----------



## WatchFrog

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

The Up/Down is a near-perfect, but somewhat dressy, watch. But you'd regret the Rolex (and perhaps the Cartier) - so, save up if you can wait!


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

Thanks man! Yes this is a watch which I will definitely save up for!



WatchFrog said:


> The Up/Down is a near-perfect, but somewhat dressy, watch. But you'd regret the Rolex (and perhaps the Cartier) - so, save up if you can wait!


----------



## jkboy

I just got mine Saxonia Thin 37mm in WG, which I feel is even dressier than 1815, but I have to say it goes with everything!  

That being said, I wouldn't trade my Tudor BB for anything, so definitely keep the Sub. Sometimes you just need to wear a tank on your wrist.


----------



## aaroniusl

The Saxonia Thin 37mm is like the ultimate dress watch. Are you by any chance from Singapore? Because I know the Saxonia Thin 37mm WG just came in to the boutique 1 day ago.

Ya the Sub is definitely a keeper for me.



jkboy said:


> I just got mine Saxonia Thin 37mm in WG, which I feel is even dressier than 1815, but I have to say it goes with everything!
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't trade my Tudor BB for anything, so definitely keep the Sub. Sometimes you just need to wear a tank on your wrist.


----------



## jkboy

I'm based in London and was fortunate enough to get it few days after it got to the store. 



aaroniusl said:


> The Saxonia Thin 37mm is like the ultimate dress watch. Are you by any chance from Singapore? Because I know the Saxonia Thin 37mm WG just came in to the boutique 1 day ago.
> 
> Ya the Sub is definitely a keeper for me.
> 
> 
> 
> jkboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got mine Saxonia Thin 37mm in WG, which I feel is even dressier than 1815, but I have to say it goes with everything!
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't trade my Tudor BB for anything, so definitely keep the Sub. Sometimes you just need to wear a tank on your wrist.
Click to expand...


----------



## onkyo

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

Up down is my vote, My wife has an older one in platinum. 35.9 mm I believe.


----------



## kylerhasson

Do people think you can wear the WG 1815 up / down as an everyday watch? Thinking of selling my watches to just buy that one


----------



## Aquaracer1

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*



WatchFrog said:


> The Up/Down is a near-perfect, but somewhat dressy, watch. But you'd regret the Rolex (and perhaps the Cartier) - so, save up if you can wait!


OP: this... In fact, I had this very dilemma earlier this year, which I thought about for months. 1815/1815 ud would not be versatile enough for my only watch personally. Plus, I'd be crazy to flip my SubC. I enjoy a watch on the dressier side (My 1815 is the 36 mm YG version) however my lifestyle is such that I prefer to have two or three in rotation. Perhaps my tastes will change over time, and I'll flip all three of my watches for one 1815 u/d WG - but that just isn't happening in the near future.


----------



## keyzhu

Op: the up/down in white gold is actually very versatile. Goes perfectly with jeans and t-shirt. I used to wear mine daily and it flew under the radar.


----------



## aaroniusl

*Re: It is the Walter Lange 1815 Up/Down from 2007, which is 37.5mm in diameter.*

This is exactly my sentiment! I was stuck in this dilemma for months. In the end, I flipped my Cartier Drive for the new Explorer 1 and also bought a Nomos Club to scratch that ALS itch for the time being. Currently very happy with my small collection and no temptation to buy more watches.

But I am still saving up and hope to add the 1815 U/D to my collection to round it up, hopefully in the not so far away future.



Aquaracer1 said:


> OP: this... In fact, I had this very dilemma earlier this year, which I thought about for months. 1815/1815 ud would not be versatile enough for my only watch personally. Plus, I'd be crazy to flip my SubC. I enjoy a watch on the dressier side (My 1815 is the 36 mm YG version) however my lifestyle is such that I prefer to have two or three in rotation. Perhaps my tastes will change over time, and I'll flip all three of my watches for one 1815 u/d WG - but that just isn't happening in the near future.


----------



## aaroniusl

This is really nice! After seeing your pics, I now lean more towards the WG version.



keyzhu said:


> Op: the up/down in white gold is actually very versatile. Goes perfectly with jeans and t-shirt. I used to wear mine daily and it flew under the radar.
> View attachment 9800234
> View attachment 9800242


----------



## CFR

aaroniusl said:


> This is really nice! After seeing your pics, I now lean more towards the WG version.


The 1815 is one of the few Lange models that I think looks equally good in all metals. It's classic in YG, stealth in WG or PT, dressy and warm in RG, and unique in HG (honey gold), though the Up/Down wasn't made in HG.


----------



## DRAGUI99

The Up/down seems to wear larger than other 39mm watches 
@*keyzhu :* what is you wrist size please ?
Thanks


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

CFR said:


> It's classic in YG, stealth in WG or PT, dressy and warm in RG


I find that the 1815 u/d and most of white dial ALS looks really nice in WG. As you said stealthy and looks like SS, but I got mine in RG and no regrets. I still wear it with jeans and tshirt since nobody really checks the wrist hahhaha.

Edit: And yes, I daily my A.L&S since I am an office worker.


----------



## GregNYC

I’m getting the Saxonia Thin 37 in pink gold. I plan for it as a frequent or daily wearer. Not that I dress up a lot - I just love the aesthetic and it’s what I want to wear....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Aaron, what did you end up doing, in the end?


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Aaron, what did you end up doing, in the end?


Now you have same watch OP wanted to discuss, he will have a genuine answer after a month as I'm sure you would wear it as often as possible if Santos allowed you to share her space with ALS!!

An interesting fight is going to be fought for your wrist time now. I'm sure you will keep us abreast with a new topic...


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> Now you have same watch OP wanted to discuss, he will have a genuine answer after a month as I'm sure you would wear it as often as possible if Santos allowed you to share her space with ALS!!
> 
> An interesting fight is going to be fought for your wrist time now. I'm sure you will keep us abreast with a new topic...


Wow; you really follow my posts!

At the moment, yes, my Cartier Santos does take up the most wrist time.

My 1815 Up/Down cost me more than 3.5 times more than my Santos. I will try not to keep it as a Safe Queen too much, but I don't think that I'll wear it too often for too long, but we shall see!


----------



## dantan

keyzhu said:


> Op: the up/down in white gold is actually very versatile. Goes perfectly with jeans and t-shirt. I used to wear mine daily and it flew under the radar.
> View attachment 9800234
> View attachment 9800242


My Pink Gold one says "Hi"!


----------



## Spunwell

dantan said:


> My Pink Gold one says "Hi"!












Another white gold checking in......cheers


----------



## dantan

Spunwell said:


> Another white gold checking in......cheers


Wow; that's lovely!

Great Watch, great photo.


----------



## Spunwell

dantan said:


> Wow; that's lovely!
> 
> Great Watch, great photo.


Many thanks


----------



## aaroniusl

Hey i was quite surprised to see this thread still active. And even more surprised that you got the 1815 U/D! Congrats bro and wear that beauty in great health! I thought you were aiming the regular 1815 previously when this thread started, what a great turn of event.

As to what I end up doing, you can see from my signature on my still very small collection when compared to your amazing collection. A Lange is still on my radar though.



dantan said:


> Aaron, what did you end up doing, in the end?


----------



## dantan

aaroniusl said:


> Hey i was quite surprised to see this thread still active. And even more surprised that you got the 1815 U/D! Congrats bro and wear that beauty in great health! I thought you were aiming the regular 1815 previously when this thread started, what a great turn of event.
> 
> As to what I end up doing, you can see from my signature on my still very small collection when compared to your amazing collection. A Lange is still on my radar though.


My collection has like halved in size in the last couple of weeks!

I am super happy with my A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.

I was actually looking at a Saxonia, then started being tempted by the 1815.

When I saw the 1815 Up/Down, I knew that I (my wallet) was in trouble.

Your collection is superb and you own one from the holy trinity of Watch brands, so well done!


----------



## aaroniusl

Thanks Dan! I had a chance to add a 1815 Sax-O-Mat in platinum just a month ago, but that will entails I sell off both my APRO and Cartier Santos to be able to fund it. In the end i decide to forego that as I couldn't bear to let go off the AP which I have grown quite fond of. So i decide to continue to save for a Lange to add to my collection hopefully next year. I am more or less done for 2018. I also just sold off my Santos to fund a GS (must be surprising for most folks).

Actually i very much prefer the current state of your collection vs your previous. I am all for quality over quantity and very much prefer a small and tight collection of very high quality pieces over many good pieces.

That 1815 U/D is an absolute beauty and while its bad on the wallet, is definitely awesome on the wrist! It has been a grail target for me since the start of this thread. And i still hope to get it or the Lange 1 hopefully not too far ahead.



dantan said:


> My collection has like halved in size in the last couple of weeks!
> 
> I am super happy with my A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.
> 
> I was actually looking at a Saxonia, then started being tempted by the 1815.
> 
> When I saw the 1815 Up/Down, I knew that I (my wallet) was in trouble.
> 
> Your collection is superb and you own one from the holy trinity of Watch brands, so well done!


----------



## CFR

That old 1815 Auto in PT is a really nice watch.


----------



## aaroniusl

Was browsing the ALS forums and saw this thread which I started two years ago. Thought I should have a proper closure to this thread as this story has a happy ending.

After the past years of ups/downs (many rash and mistake purchases), I have finally settled down with three main watches recently. The thread started with two watches with the intention of either adding the 1815 U/D as a third watch or it being the only watch. Therefore it seems fitting that it should end with 3.

Bought my first Lange a few weeks ago and couldn’t be happier. As much as it sounds hard to believe, coming from a WIS, I am not looking at any more NWA for quite awhile.


----------



## dantan

Lovely!

I needed a few moments to figure out what NWA meant, but I assume it means New Watch Acquisition?

I am super happy with my 2-month-old 1815 Up/Down.

Crazily enough, I have purchased 2 Watches since (Reverso and PAM 720), but my Lange is King!

I do not wear my Lange daily but I wear it for short periods of time (usually 3 or so hours each time) once or twice per week.


----------



## aaroniusl

dantan said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I needed a few moments to figure out what NWA meant, but I assume it means New Watch Acquisition?
> 
> I am super happy with my 2-month-old 1815 Up/Down.
> 
> Crazily enough, I have purchased 2 Watches since (Reverso and PAM 720), but my Lange is King!
> 
> I do not wear my Lange daily but I wear it for short periods of time (usually 3 or so hours each time) once or twice per week.


Yes bro, NWA is New Watch Acquisition. Your 1815 U/D is extremely gorgeous and definitely is King worthy! Ya saw that you are still on a roll after you got your Lange. Both the Pam and Reverso have their own distinct style so definitely great additions in any collection.

Can't wait to see what's your next NWA!


----------



## TheWorkman

i think you can wear an ALS as your only watch, it just depends on how you dress. pics for fun below. 

ALS worn a bit more formally with a suit jacket and button down








ALS worn a bit less formally with a denim shirt


----------



## aaroniusl

Beautiful 1815 U/D! Thanks for the beautiful pics, I agree a Lange can definitely be worn as an only watch but the 1815 U/D is also an exceptionally versatile piece. It looks great in almost all the pics I have seen, whether in formal or more casual outfits.



TheWorkman said:


> i think you can wear an ALS as your only watch, it just depends on how you dress. pics for fun below. 🙂
> 
> ALS worn a bit more formally with a suit jacket and button down
> View attachment 13468257
> 
> 
> ALS worn a bit less formally with a denim shirt
> View attachment 13468259


----------

